# Can It Be A Guard Dog!?



## Raynouval

How can I train my 9 months old golden to Guard my house!?
The problem is if he mets a stanger...
He ask Them To Play With him!
What should I Do!?
Should I Start being strict on him!?
Or should I put Him In a School For Dogs!?
Please help me!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy

you should enjoy the fact that he's a golden, not a german shepherd. they don't make good guard dogs. please don't be strict with him to make him mean.


----------



## woodysmama

Well said...Goldens are not guard dogs....if you wanted a guard dog maybe you should have considered a German Shepard or Rottie.......


----------



## BeauShel

Goldens are NOT guard dogs. They love people to much. But if they bark at strangers coming up to the house they can scare just as well. I was told by the police that having any kind of dog is a deterrent to people to break in. I had two yorkies weighing a total of 10 pounds and they scared off a burglar barking alerting us to someone being outside. I was then able to call the police. And we were safe and sound.
DO NOT be strict with him. It is not in their nature to be that way.


----------



## HovawartMom

Get another dog!.That did the trick with mine.Priska never barked for the 1st,3 yrs of her life.The day,I braught Titus,home,she started to guard him + the house.Now,she is a better watched dog than my boy!.Goldens are not really guard dogs and do not really scare people away but they can bark which is enough to let you know,someone is there.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

I agree with everyone else...Goldens are NOT guard dogs!! They are way to gentle and loving!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

I agree with what everyone else has said. Gretzky is a barker, but he is certainly not a guard dog. His barking might scare someone away, but if they did come in he would lick and cuddle them just like a Golden should. I don't think being strict with him will make him a guard dog. It might just make him scared and submissive to you. Just my two cents...


----------



## Rose Clager

A Golden a "Guard Dog"? Sorry to be so harsh, but obviously you didn't research this gentle breed before acquiring one. Gwen will roo roo at anyone at the door, friend or foe, Bear my rescue never barks. They will gladly let anyone into my home, probably help them take out whatever they want, as long as they pay attention to them. TV and computers may be a problem for them, but I bet it you gave them treats, they'd figure it out. I am amazed that anyone would even wish to train, and I am sure with their intelligence you could, to guard anything.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson is a "Alert Dog".....he barks when anyone comes to the door....but as soon as you open it....he's all loves!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker doesn't even bark... just at stupid things... like if a friend leaves their bike in the yard... or my brother put up the tent... people...not a chance, he just runs right up to them for pettings and kisses....

Goldens really aren't guard dogs.

But what you can do is leave a HUGE bone outside in your front yard, then people will automatically assume you have a huge dog like a Rotti or Mastiff. And if you can train your Golden to bark if someone approaches, then that's all you need.

No need to be strict on your dog because it'll only make him mean to others and yourself.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

He won't be a guard dog, but he may "warn" by barking when strangers pass by or come onto your property. Shadow didn't start barking until he was over the age of one. He did this on his own. No training. His bark would scare the living day lights out of you. It's a good thing no one can see his tail wagging. 

Hopefully, a warning bark will be enough for you...

Actually, my father in-law walked into our home, Shadow barked, he left! LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*actually*

actually a perfect example of not being a guard dog is whatis happening here right now, rachel has to be in her crate because the gas and electric company is digging up part of the front lawn and street, when public works put in new water pipes in the neighborhood, they put them too close to the gas line and now a plastic cover has to put over the gas line and the people working on it has to come in and out of the house which is a little wierd being by myself, rachel just watches them come in and out and then goes back to sleep...so no guard dog here...:doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini

IMO, no pet dog should be TRAINED to guard. That's taking on a huge liability.

ALL DOGS, regardless of size, will be territorial to some degree. Even my Whippet will bark when she sees somebody walking in the courtyard of my complex who doens't live here.

The fact of the matter is that ANY dog will deter a non-serious criminal and any SERIOUS criminal will just have some means with which to disable the dog ahead of time (pepper spray, gun, tainted meat, etc.).

It is OUR responsibility to protect our dogs - not the other way around.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

FlyingQuizini said:


> IMO, no pet dog should be TRAINED to guard. That's taking on a huge liability.
> 
> ALL DOGS, regardless of size, will be territorial to some degree. Even my Whippet will bark when she sees somebody walking in the courtyard of my complex who doens't live here.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that ANY dog will deter a non-serious criminal and any SERIOUS criminal will just have some means with which to disable the dog ahead of time (pepper spray, gun, tainted meat, etc.).
> 
> It is OUR responsibility to protect our dogs - not the other way around.


 
Well said!!!!


----------



## justmejanis

Your Golden may certainly warn you when people come to your home. Don't expect anything more. They are not guard dogs. Please do not try to be harsh and train this dog to guard. This is a kind and gentle breed. Attempting to train this gentle soul to "guard" could break his gentle spirit.


----------



## Dog

Amber is friendly with everyone on her walks/park. She just collapses on the ground and let people cuddle her tummy. She is recognizing people now and she is very gentle with elderly and children. She knows exactly who likes peting her and where (head or tummy or simply hold hands) and at the vet she likes the nurse so she jumps on her and lick her :yuck: (she weighed Amber for nearly a year - every two weeks but sadly she left last week).

Sorry I'm going on a bit aren't I?!? I love talking about my pup !! 

Amber always alert us when someone/strangers (not neighbours) or cats come near our back fences. She looks really mean, barks loud, jumps up in the air like a horse and the hair on her back raises up. 

We have an eye on her at all time as our kitchen looks over the garden and the door is always open (winter and all). When we are not home our pups is in our house relaxing on her settee as we heard so many horrible stories about burglars/mean people poisoning dogs by simply throwing food over the fence.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Rosco barks at night time if he hears noises outside. (scares the CRAP outta me, because sometimes he gets like this really deep bark!) Or if i come home from school at like 10pm he'll give one deep bark and growl until he sees it's me and then he gets all happy again.


----------



## Goldndust

I think in a serious situation to where the golden knows it's owner is or would be harmed, the golden will automatically move into protection mode, or guard it's owner. Sometimes that sweet little golden we all have in our hands will totally take you off guard and you may see a very different dog. In normal situations goldens are to be friendly and loving towards all humans and other dogs, that is there nature...but in abnormal situations is when you may see something different. It is not something you have to teach, or train for....it is there, they are dog and no matter what the breed many will protect in abnormal situations. I have no doubt in my mind Kody would protect me, as I have no doubt in my mind Bianka would protect Jeremy or I if they had too.

Barking will deter a stranger, and definately will make one back up. No one should ever believe because they own a golden it will not protect on it's own, or feel the need to train for this because it is there and if that bond is there so will that protection be there if it were ever to be needed in a abnormal situation. They will infact pick up on that. A golden is not a soft dog, many people have the assumption they could break into a home and the golden would walk them through....not always true with many of them since as I stated...they are a dog over the breed! And as the standard states, in normal situations they are friendly to all, it is the abnormal situations people need to be aware of and pay close attention too.

RM just gave a perfect example of what a golden can be in abnormal situations in the golden, think dog....not breed!


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I always said that if dogs were at war, zack would be the Nurse.
He only barks at people walking by the house...thats it.


----------



## cubbysan

Goldndust said:


> I think in a serious situation to where the golden knows it's owner is or would be harmed, the golden will automatically move into protection mode, or guard it's owner. Sometimes that sweet little golden we all have in our hands will totally take you off guard and you may see a very different dog. In normal situations goldens are to be friendly and loving towards all humans and other dogs, that is there nature...but in abnormal situations is when you may see something different. It is not something you have to teach, or train for....it is there, they are dog and no matter what the breed many will protect in abnormal situations. I have no doubt in my mind Kody would protect me, as I have no doubt in my mind Bianka would protect Jeremy or I if they had too.
> 
> Barking will deter a stranger, and definately will make one back up. No one should ever believe because they own a golden it will not protect on it's own, or feel the need to train for this because it is there and if that bond is there so will that protection be there if it were ever to be needed in a abnormal situation. They will infact pick up on that. A golden is not a soft dog, many people have the assumption they could break into a home and the golden would walk them through....not always true with many of them since as I stated...they are a dog over the breed! And as the standard states, in normal situations they are friendly to all, it is the abnormal situations people need to be aware of and pay close attention too.
> 
> RM just gave a perfect example of what a golden can be in abnormal situations in the golden, think dog....not breed!


I have always truly believed this. Our dogs love us so much. 

I can tell this in just the type of barks I hear from Brady. Last night two cars parked beside my house that did not belong there - they were only teenagers - but I was a little concerned because Brady was barking a very mean bark and growl. He knew they did not belong there. Different from the bark from people walking by. I could not calm him down until they left.


----------



## BeauShel

I remember one day when Beau and I were in the front yard playing ball and the neighbors dog got out. Beau and him were the best of buddies but when he came running full out at me, Beau jumped in front of me and then went over to him and jumped on his back to put him on the ground. He growled and then sniffed him. When he realized it was his friend he let him up and they both played with me. 
So goldens can still be protective.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Goldndust, what you said sounds alot like what happened in the book "Marley and me" when the authors neighbor was stabbed, and he and Marley (a yellow lab...very similar to a golden) were waiting with her for the ambulance to arrive. When the Paramedic arrived, Marley was very defensive/guarding his owner and the injured girl...until his owner said it was ok. 

I think they pick up on more than we know, but I don't think that is something that can be "trained" into a happy-go-lucky breed, it's instinct for them to protect thier "pack".


----------



## Dog

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Goldndust, what you said sounds alot like what happened in the book "Marley and me" when the authors neighbor was stabbed, and he and Marley (a yellow lab...very similar to a golden) were waiting with her for the ambulance to arrive. When the Paramedic arrived, Marley was very defensive/guarding his owner and the injured girl...until his owner said it was ok.
> 
> I think they pick up on more than we know, but I don't think that is something that can be "trained" into a happy-go-lucky breed, it's instinct for them to protect thier "pack".


Funny you should mention that book! My 12 year old has just started reading it last week (the OH read it first) and we are a little worried about her reading the end bit - Sad from what I understand...  

PS: So you are psychic after all!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Dog said:


> Funny you should mention that book! My 12 year old has just started reading it last week (the OH read it first) and we are a little worried about her reading the end bit - Sad from what I understand...
> 
> PS: So you are psychic after all!!


Yeah, the end is pretty sad.... I think as you read the book you really get to know Marley and his family and feel like you are a part of the family. I don't usually cry (haven't at a movie since I was 9-10) but that book made me tear up a little at the end. It does end on a happy note though.


----------



## Dog

Carsonsdaddy said:


> ... but that book made me tear up a little at the end. It does end on a happy note though.


Hubby did too!!!


----------



## Maggies mom

Most goldens out there I would say NO..they arent good guard dogs..... Maggie on the other hand, I have no doubt she would protect me.....She is very very protective over me.....


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks does bark (and sounds quite mean) when unknown people pull up to our home and walk to the door. Of course we say the standard "He wouldn't hurt a fly!" to which one guy replied, "You could have fooled me".

We may think our dogs are all bark and no bite, but maybe people coming to our homes don't agree.


----------



## Taz Monkey

Taz does not even bark unless the other 2 start barking, and then it's pretty much just a "hey, I'm just as cool as they are, I'm barking!" bark. Sage, my greyhound mix on the other hand, would not hesitate to protect me or the house if someone came in that was not supposed to be there. Which is good because she is the only one who is uncrated when I am gone, the golden and the beagle mix are in crates. Sage is very scary when she means business, I would think twice about coming in my house if I was a burgler.


----------



## lgnutah

I have to add a post script to this one because yesterday when I came home from work there was a message on my answering machine from a package delivery company. The woman's voice said "Our driver is at your door and your dog won't let him get out of the truck"
Apparently, my son came home from work, let Brooks out, and then hopped in the shower so didn't hear Brooks barking.
The delivery guy left and came back later when my husband was home and my husband said the guy was very worried about whether "that dog" was still outside (Brooks was in the house).
So, I would say, Yes, a golden will scare people away.


----------



## Dilly70

cubbysan said:


> I have always truly believed this. Our dogs love us so much.
> 
> I can tell this in just the type of barks I hear from Brady. Last night two cars parked beside my house that did not belong there - they were only teenagers - but I was a little concerned because Brady was barking a very mean bark and growl. He knew they did not belong there. Different from the bark from people walking by. I could not calm him down until they left.


I was just talking with my husband about this; I take Charley for walks and I'm pretty petite. I made a comment about taking pepper spray with me when I'm out walking at night (even though our neighborhood is pretty safe, who knows?) since I figured Charley would probably run behind me if someone tried to attack us. My hubby said that Charley would probably protect if the occasion called for it. I believe it--I think all beings, whether human or animal, will defend their loved ones when necessary. I agree that goldens are lovers and NOT guard dogs--but they are great dogs!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Goldens are not guard dogs, sorry- however you can train him not to run up to every random idiot on the street and act as though these strangers are his long lost loves. I personally hate that about Goldens and I break all of mine of it. They only go to people (even people calling at them) with a signal from me. They are also taught to watch me on walks and ignore other dogs. It can be done, and with positive methods. This won't help you have a guard dog, but it might stop how obviously friendly he looks out and about on the street.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Mine do not bark ever. Even when strangers (friends of a room-mate, etc) have walked into my house uninvited, my dogs do not bark. The Whippets don't even get up to LOOK! I LIKE it that way...


----------



## Penny'smom

I have a feeling this thread was a hoax.


----------



## BeauShel

Penny'smom said:


> I have a feeling this thread was a hoax.


I thought this but still responded because you never know. But if you look at another post he said he had to give his golden up and now posted he wanted to know if his golden could be a guard dog?


----------



## Penny'smom

That plus all this good advice and he doesn't post back. Just something about this one has that wet-dog smell all over it.

And he posted before that his 2 dogs were fighting all the time: "how do I stop that?"

Again, smells like wet dog to me.


----------



## goldenstaples

I saw on Animal Planet once where a Golden saved a womans life from an intruder so it does happen, Phoebe seems to sense a lot of things and I think she would defend if had too. But she is a sweetheart and if anyone knows a Golden they know that if you use that fun tone of voice they change to fun!
Some people are just intimidated by their size, when walking in the park with my two dogs people will make comments to me like you are covered and I never volunteer information otherwise I know better but they do not need too. right? I once read that if a robber came in your house, and you had a Golden they would most likely carry the flashlight for them.


----------

